# nicht häufiger, … wie / als alle anderen Kinder … (auch)



## thtamas

Hallo!

Es geht um den Vergleich von Kindern deren Mütter eine Therapie mit einem MS-Medikament erhalten haben und von Kindern deren Mütter kein MS-Medikament erhalten haben. 
Ist der "auch" in dem Satz grammatisch korrekt?






Vielen Dank!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Das "auch" ist _grammatisch_ nicht falsch, aber insgesamt ist es schon falsch. (P.S.: Man sollte das "auch" in diesem Satz einfach weglassen.)
Ausserdem sollte es nicht "wie", sondern "als" heissen:
" ... nicht öfter ... und ... nicht häufiger ... als andere Kinder ..."

Ein anderer gültiger Satz könnte aber so lauten:
"... ebenso oft ... und ... ebenso häufig ... wie andere Kinder ... (auch)"
In dieser Version passt "auch" gut. (P.S.: Ich würde das "auch" aber auch hier weglassen, denn es ist überflüssig und sogar ein wenig verwirrend.)


----------



## Hutschi

Das "auch" ist tatsächlich redundand. Aber es erzeugt eine gewisse Spannung und erhöht die Übertragungssicherheit.
Es bildet eine Art Rahmen (Klammer).

nicht öfter ... als ... auch

"Wie" steht regional umgangssprachlich für "als", es kann also korrekt sein.

Duden:
wie


> 2.a) steht bei Vergleichen nach dem Komparativ sowie nach „andere“, „anders“ und Zusammensetzungen mit diesen; als (1a)
> Gebrauch: nicht standardsprachlich
> 
> 
> *BEISPIELE*
> 
> er ist größer wie du
> sie macht es anders wie ich


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Wie" steht regional umgangssprachlich für "als", es kann also korrekt sein.


Korrekt kann es nie sein, aber ein dialektal/regional üblicher Fehler. Es steht doch extra dort: _nicht standardsprachlich_



thtamas said:


> Ist das "auch" in dem Satz grammatisch korrekt?


Ja, die Verwendung ist korrekt, aber klingt eher "locker" und nicht besonders professionell. In einem medizinischen Text sollte man es weglassen.

(Note: "benötigten" sollte auch im Präteritum stehen. Wohl ein Tippfehler.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Es steht doch extra dort: _nicht standardsprachlich_



Außerdem steht dort:
sie ist *so* schön *wie* ihre Freundin, _*aber (bei Ungleichheit)*:_ sie ist schön*er als* ihre Freundin;


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Korrekt kann es nie sein, aber ein dialektal/regional üblicher Fehler. Es steht doch extra dort: _nicht standardsprachlich_


In nichtstandardisierter Sprache kann es also doch korrekt sein. Der Duden gibt Beispiele an. Dialektal ist es vor allem im Norden ein Fehler. In einigen anderen Gebieten gehört es zur nicht standardisierten Alltagssprache.
Frage: Gehört es in Österreich zur Standardsprache? (Die Frage ist ernst gemeint.)

PS: Ich verstehe im Moment das Problem nicht. Dialektal/regional ist es ja eben kein Fehler, sondern nur in standardisierter Sprache. Ich hatte extra das Dudenzitat dazugeschrieben, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## bearded

...andere Kinder in *der* Allgemeinbevölkerung (auch).


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Das "auch" ist _grammatisch_ nicht falsch, aber insgesamt ist es schon falsch. (P.S.: Man sollte das "auch" in diesem Satz einfach weglassen.)





Hutschi said:


> Das "auch" ist tatsächlich redundand. Aber es erzeugt eine gewisse Spannung und erhöht die Übertragungssicherheit.
> Es bildet eine Art Rahmen (Klammer).





Kajjo said:


> Ja, die Verwendung ist korrekt, aber klingt eher "locker" und nicht besonders professionell. In einem medizinischen Text sollte man es weglassen.


Wie @διαφορετικός sehe ich erst mal nicht so recht, was das „auch“ im Satz zu suchen hat. Das mit der „Spannung“, der „Übertragungssicherheit“ und dem „Rahmen“ leuchtet mir nicht ein. Könnt Ihr (@Hutschi und @Kajjo) darauf eingehen, welche Funktion das „auch“ im Satz hat bzw. was es bedeutet? Wie könnte man es umschreiben? Ich glaube nicht, so einem „auch“ irgendwann begegnet zu sein.


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> "... ebenso oft ... und ... ebenso häufig ... wie andere Kinder ... (auch)"
> In dieser Version passt "auch" gut.


Ich stimme dem zu. Vgl. den alten Thread Wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Vgl. den alten Thread Wie alle anderen auch.


Vielen Dank für die Verlinkung dieses Threads, der die Frage nach der Funktion von „auch“ in diesem Satz befriedigend beantwortet:



Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich glaube, dass die Hinzufügung von _auch_ ein Element der_ Selbstverständlichkeit _in die Aussage einbringt:
> 
> _Er trug Stiefel, wie alle anderen auch._



_wie alle anderen auch = _so, wie es allgemein üblich ist


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> der die Frage nach der Funktion von „auch“ in diesem Satz befriedigend beantwortet


Eben nicht, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass es in unserem Satz standardsprachlich „als“ und nicht „wie“ lauten müsste, dass es sich also im Satz um einen *Komparativ* handelt.

_Er spricht Deutsch wie alle anderen auch. _
Damit habe ich kein Problem. Das finde ich völlig idiomatisch und sinnvoll.

_Er spricht besser Deutsch als alle anderen auch._


----------



## Hutschi

Der gesamte Satz erscheint mir eher umgangssprachlich, und da gibt es im Zusammenhang mit "auch" eine weitere Interpretation:

Die Kinder mussten nicht öfter ins Krankenhaus und benötigen nicht häufiger Antibiotika = sie mussten nicht des öfteren ins Krankenhaus und benötigen nur ab und zu Antibiotika. Es geht ihnen so, wie anderen Kindern auch.

Das "auch"  hebt hervor, dass es normal ist.


_Er spricht besser Deutsch als alle anderen auch._
Das hängt vom Kontext ab.

Er hat oft geübt. Das hat folgendes Ergebnis: Er spricht besser deutsch, wie alle anderen auch.
= ... wie alle anderen ebenso.

Wenn sich "wie" nicht auf den Komparativ bezieht, ist es möglich, aber es ändert standardsprachlich den Sinn gegenüber "als".
(Das hat jetzt nichts mit regionalem "wie=als" zu tun.
Allerdings ist hier das Komma notwendig. Das fehlt auch im Originalsatz.

--
Frage zum Kontext:
Hallo, thtamas,
woher stammt der Originalsatz? Welche Quelle hast Du verwendet?

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Die Kinder mussten nicht öfter ins Krankenhaus und benötigen nicht häufiger Antibiotika = sie mussten nicht des öfteren ins Krankenhaus und benötigen nur ab und zu Antibiotika. Es geht ihnen so, wie anderen Kindern auch.
> 
> Das "auch" hebt hervor, dass es normal ist.


Ich habe doch geschrieben, wenn wir von einem *Komparativ* ausgehen. Wenn das kein Komparativ ist, ergibt sich „auch“ natürlich Sinn, dann wäre aber die ganze Diskussion zu „wie“ und „als“ auch hinfällig. 



Hutschi said:


> _Er spricht besser Deutsch als alle anderen auch._
> Das hängt vom Kontext ab.
> 
> Er hat oft geübt. Das hat folgendes Ergebnis: Er spricht besser deutsch, wie alle anderen auch.
> = ... wie alle anderen ebenso.


Das ist mit „als“ keine mögliche Lesart.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Funktion von „auch“ in diesem Satz





elroy said:


> Eben nicht


Ich glaube, dass JClaudeK mit ''in diesem Satz'' den Satz von Schimmelreiter meinte: ''Er trug Stiefel, wie alle anderen auch''.
Eine Version des OP-Satzes mit ''wie'' und ''auch'' hatte διαφορετικός vorgeschlagen, und der habe ich zugestimmt.
Den Gebrauch von ''auch'' beim Komparativ finde auch ich ziemlich problematisch bis falsch.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Eben nicht, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass es in unserem Satz standardsprachlich „als“ und nicht „wie“ lauten müsste, dass es sich also im Satz um einen *Komparativ* handelt.


Den Ausgangssatz hatte διαφορετικός als "insgesamt falsch" abgetan und dann einen gültigen Satz vorgeschlagen (damit war die Sache für mich "geritzt" ).


διαφορετικός said:


> Ein anderer gültiger Satz könnte aber so lauten:
> "... ebenso oft ... und ... ebenso häufig ... wie andere Kinder ... (auch)"



Ich hatte Deine #8 irrtümlicherweise auf diesen Satz bezogen.




> _Er spricht besser Deutsch als alle anderen auch. _


Darüber sind wir uns also einig.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Ausserdem sollte es nicht "wie", sondern "als" heissen:
> " ... nicht öfter ... und ... nicht häufiger ... als andere Kinder ..."



Der Irrtum im OP-Satz und das seltsame "auch" könnten von der umständlichen Negation herrühren:



> Die Kinder (deren Mütter eine Therapie mit einem MS-Medikament erhalten haben) benötigen nicht häufiger systemische Antibiotika  *wie andere Kinder auch"


_"nicht häufiger ... *wie  andere Kinder *auch"  = _korrekt ausgedrückt_: "genauso oft/ selten* wie* andere Kinder *auch*" _


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben, wenn wir von einem *Komparativ* ausgehen. Wenn das kein Komparativ ist, ergibt sich „auch“ natürlich Sinn, dann wäre aber die ganze Diskussion zu „wie“ und „als“ auch hinfällig.


Das ist richtig. Deshalb habe ich nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass der Originalsatz sehr umgangssprachlich klingt und es weitere Möglichkeiten gibt.
Ob dabei "öfter" kein Komparativ ist, wenn es "öfters" oder "des öfteren" bedeutet, das ist mir nicht wirklich klar.


JClaudeK said:


> Den Ausgangssatz hatte@ διαφορετικός als "insgesamt falsch" abgetan und dann einen gültigen Satz vorgeschlagen


Ich denke, es ist auch wichtig, zu erläutern, welcher Art die Fehler sind.
Ich konnte mir Fehler nie merken, wenn jemand nur gesagt hat: _Das ist falsch._

Deshalb habe ich es in #3 erläutert.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In nichtstandardisierter Sprache kann es also doch korrekt sein


Mal ehrlich, Hutschi, ohne einen Standard (Regel/Anforderung) ergibt die Aussage "korrekt" doch gar keinen Sinn. Korrektheit wird immer an einem Standard gemessen.

In der Umgangssprache kann etwas üblich oder verbreitet sein, aber nicht "korrekt". Begriffe müssen schon Sinn ergeben.



elroy said:


> _ Er spricht Deutsch wie alle anderen auch.
> Er spricht besser Deutsch als alle anderen auch._


Richtig, das sehe ich genau wie du. Im zweiten Satz wirkt "auch" deplatziert, geradezu falsch.

Aber in dem negierten Satz der Titelfrage liegt der Fall anders:

_Er benötigt nicht mehr als alle anderen (auch).
=Er benötigt nicht mehr, als alle anderen (auch benötigen)._

Mir erscheint diese Konstruktion sehr idiomatisch und vertraut. Ich könnte es selbst so sagen.


----------



## elroy

Ah, das leuchtet mir jetzt doch schon ein. 

Er braucht nicht mehr zu essen als jeder andere Mensch auch. = Er braucht nicht mehr zu essen als der Durchschnittsmensch / als man auch [sic!] im Normalfall erwarten würde.

Richtig?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Er braucht nicht mehr zu essen als der Durchschnittsmensch / als man auch [sic!] im Normalfall erwarten würde.


Ja, so ist es gemeint.

"Erwarten" ist vielleicht etwas zu viel, aber ein einfaches "als es alle anderen auch tun" trifft es sehr gut.


----------



## elroy

Vielleicht war das eine falsche Übersetzung aus dem Englischen („expect“).

…als das, wovon man auch im Normalfall ausgehen würde?


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> "... ebenso oft ... und ... ebenso häufig ... wie andere Kinder ... (auch)"
> In dieser Version passt "auch" gut.





bearded said:


> Ich stimme dem zu. Vgl. den alten Thread Wie alle anderen auch.


Den Hinweis auf diesen alten Thread finde ich nützlich. Dort sieht man eine sinnvolle Verwendung von "auch" im Zusammenhang mit "wie": "auch" dient hier meiner Meinung nach als Hinweis darauf, dass "wie" ein (relativisches) Adverb ist ("Er trug Stiefel, wie alle anderen auch (Stiefel trugen)"), und nicht eine Vergleichspartikel ("Er trug Stiefel wie alle anderen (Stiefel).").
Im oben von mir vorgeschlagenen Satz ist "wie" aber eine Vergleichspartikel. Daher finde ich das "auch" in diesem Satz nicht so sinnvoll.
Wirklich sinnvoll fände ich "auch" hingegen etwa im folgenden Satz: "Diese Kinder mussten nur selten ins Krankenhaus und brauchten nur selten systemische Antibiotika, wie andere Kinder in der Allgemeinbevölkerung auch."


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> "auch" dient hier meiner Meinung nach als Hinweis darauf, dass "wie" ein (relativisches) Adverb ist ("Er trug Stiefel, wie alle anderen auch (Stiefel trugen)")


Ich würde sagen "Er trug Stiefel, (so) wie es alle anderen auch taten." und das ist für mich - semantisch gesehen - schon ein Vergleich. 
Etwas "Relativisches" kann ich daran nicht entdecken.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Ich würde sagen "Er trug Stiefel, (so) wie es alle anderen auch taten." und das ist für mich - semantisch gesehen - schon ein Vergleich.
> Etwas "Relativisches" kann ich daran nicht entdecken.


Ja, es ist ein Vergleich. Aber hier ist "wie" keine Vergleichspartikel.
"Relativisch" ist als Gegensatz zu "interrogativ" gedacht - so sind die Bedeutungen auf der Duden-Seite (wie, Adverb) kategorisiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, doch.

Vergleiche:

anders(,) als andere (oft) - der Vergleich betrifft Gegensätze
genauso(,) wie andere (auch) - der Vergleich betrifft Ähnlichkeit

Im Text in #1 ist es gemischt.

Standardsprachlich passt die Semantik nicht für_ anders wie andere_ (oft/manchmal, etc.)

Was wissen wir?
Standardsprachlich ist der Text in #1 falsch.

Was wissen wir nicht? Wir wissen nicht genau, was gemeint ist.
Eine gute Möglichkeit zur Korrektur ist #2, wenn es gemeint ist.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Es liegt auch am fehlenden Komma, dass ich mir das "auch" nicht so gut vorstellen kann.

"Die Kinder mussten ebenso oft ins Krankenhaus wie andere Kinder auch."

Mit einem Komma hingegen könnte man einen Nebensatz ergänzen:

"Die Kinder mussten ebenso oft ins Krankenhaus, wie andere Kinder auch (ins Krankenhaus müssen)."

An der Bedeutung des ganzen Satzes ändert sich mit dem Hinzufügen von "auch" oder von "auch ins Krankenhaus müssen" allerdings nichts, daher finde ich das, ebenso wie ein blosses Komma, ein wenig verwirrend. (Die Variante ohne Nebensatz reicht völlig.)

Im Beispiel mit den Stiefeln hingegen gibt es einen Bedeutungsunterschied.



Hutschi said:


> genauso(,) wie andere (auch) - der Vergleich betrifft Ähnlichkeit


Ja, hier passt "auch" nach meiner Meinung gut. Vermutlich weil auf "genauso" (ohne nachfolgendes Adjektiv oder Adverb) oft ein Nebensatz folgt. Gegenbeispiel: "Er heisst genauso wie ich." Hier passt "auch" wieder nicht so gut. (Niemand sagt, obschon man es sagen dürfte "Er heisst genauso, wie ich auch (heisse)." (unnötig lang!))


----------

